# Guitar Repair Courses



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Friend showed me a link on Kijiji, I guess Conestoga College offers a course (lvl1 and lvl2) for guitars... repairing, modifying, setup, etc... which I was eager to take until I saw the cost.

I've taken a lot of part time courses, in addition to going to school twice... and usually the part time courses are around the $250 range for approx 8 weekly classes, I think this course is $900.

Just wondered if anyone has taken it? recommend it? maybe know of another place nearer to London, ON offering a similar thing? or any clubs? I use to belong to a few photography clubs when I lived in Guelph and was great for exchanging info and learning from one another face-to-face... internet is great for info, but, not as fun as in-person... if no clubs out there, should start one for luthiers.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I would totally take a one day course in setting up acoustics if it was somewhere near Oakville.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm surprise Sheridan doesn't offer that. Most of the courses I took were there... drove after work from Guelph/Kitchener/Cambridge to Trafalgar. Mostly art and photography... which was next to the workshops where they did a lot of fine art/craft wood working and furniture making. Really nice stuff being made there... weird they didn't use the shop for guitar related stuff for part-time studies.

I think I'm going to try and start some sorta Facebook group for luthiers in the area... maybe monthly meetups, maybe someone will allow people to see their shops, etc... again, we did that with photography and people who had their own studios, and was fun, learned a lot... drank a lot too....


----------

